# SPS mit integriertem Display gesucht !



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,

kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, welche Hersteller KompaktSPS mit integriertem Grafikdisplay anbieten und 4 bis 8 Funktionstasten? Keine Modular anschließbaren HMI, sondern wo die SPS hinten am Display verbaut ist !

Danke, Milchi !


----------



## andre (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
schau mal hier:
http://www.ad.siemens.de/simatic/controller/html_00/produkte/produkte_c7.htm
Die C7-Geräte wären eine Lösung.
Gruß Andre


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juli 2004)

Alternativ zu Siemens

http://www.br-automation.com/AT/catalog/190/4p042000490.htm?model_no=4P0420.00-490&language=AT

Die scheinen gerade an ihrem Server rumzubasteln, daher läufts zur Zeit sehr schlecht.

Gruß pt


----------



## Markus (20 Juli 2004)

günstig: www.epis.de


----------



## PeterEF (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt da von VIPA sowas wie ein OP3 mit integrierter S7 (www.vipa.de) oder auch hier (aber viele Tasten): www.berthel-gmbh.com

Peter


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

DANKESCHÖN, war mir eine Hilfe !


----------



## Uwe Schröder (18 September 2004)

Hallo Milchi!

Wenns nicht so viel ist geht 
auch MFD von www.moeller.net

mfG. Uwe Schröder    
www.easy-forum.net


----------



## myozze (2 Oktober 2004)

Servus Michi,

schau doch mal bei OP-Herstellern z.B. www.suetron.de. Die bieten mittlerweile auch Displays mit integrierter Steuerung an. Die von Sütron werden z.B. mit CoDeSys programmiert.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Danke an alle für die Tips, habe mich für eine HMI-SPS aus dem Hause EPIS Microcomputer entschieden und kann diese nur weiterempfehlen.

Danke und Tschaui !


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

Hast Du mal bei ELREST gekuckt - oder wie dei heißen ?

Ansonsten bei Bosch Rexroth...

die neuen VEP Pulte...

sind alles Enbeded PC´s


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Hi

schau mal unter www.exor.de. Die haben die gößte Auswahl. Die SPS ist Codesys.

Ciao


----------



## Sebastian76 (24 August 2005)

*Siemens Logo!*

Hallo,
je nach dem wie umfangreich deine Software werden soll und welche Anwendungen du integrieren möchtest, wäre auch eine Siemens Logo! Steuerung denkbar. 

Sie hat ein integriertes Display einige Funktionstasten und die dazugehörige Programmierumgebung verfügt üer eine sehr gute Simulationsumgebung! Außerdem ist die Siemens Logo! recht preiswert!
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_76/highlights.htm


----------



## Oberchefe (30 August 2005)

bis Du die Logo IPxx in Deinem Schaltschrank drin hast bist Du bei der Epis genau so billig aufgehoben, abgesehen von einer viel größeren Auswahl an Programmiersprachen (KOP, FUP, SFC, AS, AWL, ST). Und schneller ist die EPIS allemal, hat noch eine Schnittstelle dabei (CAN oder Ethernet).


----------



## knabi (30 August 2005)

Also der IPxx-Einbau in die Schaltschranktür ist bei LOGO! gar kein Problem  :
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_00/produkte/addons_einbausatz.htm


----------

